# piston removal



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

how would one go about romeving the piston from the AD22vf caliper?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

According to the FSM, it is removed using compressed air. 

Remove the caliper
Remove the bleeder valve
Place a piece of wood in the cylinder body to stop the piston
Put compressed air in the bleeder hole.
Remove the piston seal with a suitable tool.

Both the piston boot and piston seal must be replaced when reassembling.

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i can buy the boot and seal from the dealer right?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i can buy the boot and seal from the dealer right?


Perhaps. I would try Courtesy Nissan in Dallas.

I think the part number is 41120-11L27
It is a caliper seal kit.

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

out standing, thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

An alternative method for removing the caliper piston from the front calipers is to take the brake line screw out, insert a long M8 bolt in through that hole, and tap it lightly with a hammer. If you put something soft (like a rubber sheath) on the end of the bolt before you insert it, it will prevent the back of the piston from getting scratched. I prefer the compressed air method to this, but it's handy in case you don't have access to a compressor.



1.6pete said:


> i can buy the boot and seal from the dealer right?


NAPA also sells the piston seal and boot as a "seal boot kit".


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ you know, that sounds like a great idea! ill figure something out.


----------

